# kinda panicking...



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

In my experience people dont RSVP like they should  
This year Im having an extremely small party of about 15 so far 7 have RSVP'd


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah.... See I don't really remember if everyone did last year or not... 

I only have a 900 sq ft apartment so mine has to be smaller than a lot I've heard of one here...


----------



## Stavro (Mar 23, 2009)

I totally understand lol

Last year ppl said they would come and I ended up canceling cuz no one showed. 

It was a waist of time and money. This year I have high hopes and so far 10 ppl


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

Out of the few invites that I've given out, they have all RSVP'ed..shocking! But we'll see if they all show up or not?!.


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

So far, half of my guests have RSVP. That's 30 people. I truly don't expect all 30 to show. I expect more like 20 but that's ok cause those people are the really fun ones. I know the panicky feeling though. I panic every year cause I had a year where hardly anyone showed & I was devastated. I keep thinking something gonna happen (us or our kids get sick) and we are gonna have to call if off. I'm keeping my fingers crossed though cause this is something I plan and look forward to all year.


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

I am expecting about 50 or more.. there are always those that tag along with invitees. but the more the merrier.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

This is my first party this year and I have actually sent real invitations and then facebook event reminders out. I have had rsvps on facebook but after receiving my real invitations NOTHING. I dont really know what to do.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

We've invited 50 and I have 10 confirmed yes's so far. But don't panic...it's only the second! "Normal People" aren't even thinking about it yet.  And besides, we've had big and small parties, and have had a blast at all of 'em. Now worries!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

I'd say almost half have RSVP'd. I'll be sending out an e-mail soon to give them a deadline because I really need to start thinking of food and drink quantities. People just don't realize the work that goes into these Halloween parties. They think it's like any other party.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

People procrastinate. No worries.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I always panic right before delivering invites. I think that no one is going to come and I'm silly for even doing it.

Then I fret the entire time up to the party - over who said they'd come but probably won't, the folks that never rsvp'ed at all...


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Stochey said:


> Only 5 people have RSVPd so far.... out of about 30.... We had about 18 last year and everyone had a blast... they talked about it everytime I saw them....
> 
> I spent a lot of money this year and it is soooo much better! I hope people come to see it....
> 
> How is everyone else doing on guest #s?


You know, I throw a big party every yr and most people do not RSVP. I really hate that! I usually have to follow up. I am guilty of doing that just last week. My son was invited to a party. I've had the invite hanging on the fridge for 2 weeks so we wouldn't forget. I just realized the DAY of the party when I was re-reading the invite that she requested an RSVP. I felt really bad that I never let her know. So see, some people could have your invite hanging on the fridge right now, planning on coming and just haven't let you know.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I guess I'm doing pretty well. I've had 29 out of 42 rsvp so far. The rest probably never will. I usually send out a text to all I haven't heard from a week or so before the party saying something like, "If you're receiving this, it means I haven't received an rsvp. I plan to shop to food & drink this weekend so please let me know if you plan to make it. Hope to see you there!" Then I usually hear from everyone.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the words of reassurance... they did help to calm my panic attacks... lol. 

I've got about 12 out of 28ish now so I'm somewhat satisfied. I'm sure there will be more... and if there's not... 12 people can easily make a party. 

Yay!


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't ask for an RSVP, I have been doing this for 10 years and everyone returns and there are always new ones coming as well. I have about 50- 75 friends show up. This is what I consider to be my Christmas. My friends all bring food, I either have a pig pickin or a huge pot of chili.( like 10+ pounds of hamburger... )My place is in the country and I have 6 acres for parking and a 36 x60 barn to party in. Most of my friends bring their campers over night. I am extremely fortunate to be able to do this event that I love so much. My motto: I will enjoy this party even if I'm the only one here..... so all the work is for my pleasure and I am more then willing to share that ...that's why we do it, so if you build it they will come!!!!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey Obcessed... Yes that is definitely the way to look at it. Do it for yourself and if other people come... good for them... but it needs to make you happy. 

Blah.... well, now that I have a good number of confirmed people.... I'm panicking because my party is only 14 days away! (24th)

So much to do.... scary scary!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

RSVPing for Halloween parties never seems to go overly well. Why is this?


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Stochey said:


> Hey Obcessed... Yes that is definitely the way to look at it. Do it for yourself and if other people come... good for them... but it needs to make you happy.
> 
> Blah.... well, now that I have a good number of confirmed people.... I'm panicking because my party is only 14 days away! (24th)
> 
> So much to do.... scary scary!



Mine is that night too!!! I can't wait, got the graveyard up this weekend now just have to fix lightibg and setup food area...oh.. and make jello shooters!!!!!!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Obcessedwit said:


> Mine is that night too!!! I can't wait, got the graveyard up this weekend now just have to fix lightibg and setup food area...oh.. and make jello shooters!!!!!!


I will be able to get my graveyard up if it ever stops raining here!!! (Dallas, TX)

I'm doing jello shots too!

Still so much to do... spider web to hang, gotta gather music for the bathrooms, .... I'm excited!


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

I AM PANICINGGGGG!!!

Mine is THIS Saturday!!!!!!!! I sent out 70 invitations - and 2 kids have rsvp'd. 

This is our 5th annual - and I know, 80% NEVER RSVP. And even the 20% that DO RSVP, don't do it until like Thursday and Friday. So, I'm kinda starting to worry...but not really.

The other thing is - all this friggin RAIN!!! - I'm starting to worry if we DO have our normal 40 kid turnout, where the hell will I put them, cuz they aint' coming in my house! LOL

Stochey - no graveyard out here yet either due to rain and wind and soggines... It's 50 degrees here today!! BBBRRRRRR! To save my sanity, just throwing up the cemetery the day of the party.


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

I think I am at about 18-20 out of 100+ invited who have RSVP'ed, but I know of another 4-8 who I can always count on. 20-25 will make it all worthwhile, 30+ is really great, and anything over 40 is just fantastic. 

Our party is on the 31st, so far a couple people said they will come 8-9is because of TOT duties, but with it being daylight savings time night, that is no problem...


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

I had a birthday party last weekend. I got 3 RSVP's back and 45 people showed up. Invited less than that. There may have been more than that, I lost track by the second keg.


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

BTW it might depend on the age group of the people you invited. The 20 somethings wont RSVP, 30/40 somethings might. 50+you can count on.


----------



## AriaDragonfly (Oct 7, 2009)

I really hate maybes because if people say maybe they hardly ever show up, but once in a bloom moon they show and then you don't have enough of something haha.

So far it's
7 yes
9 maybe
25 no reply

I'm hoping for around 15, I always invite way more since so many people flake.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I dont RVSP the Halloween Party. It never occurs to me and my sister to do something like that. Sooooo far.... We have 11 people we know for sure. 2 of them are hoping to death to show up despite work, and one of them is not sure about bringing guest. BUt one cannot come, so in over all that is 14 people planning to come. For the rest of them I do not know, I have not heard anything YET.


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

We have had 31 people RSVP so far but I really don't believe 10 or so will actually come. I'm sure something will "come up". But as I said before, there are only about 10 or 12 I really want here cause they are the ones who will stay till the wee hours & have the most fun!

Because I always panic, I try to always RSVP even when it's just a b-day party my kids are invited too. I understand how hard it is to plan for food, etc when you don't know how many are coming. Alas, I think RSVPing is becoming a dying trend. Most people don't do it anymore.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

EEEK! We are still sending out invitations for our party on the 30th! Have sent the e-vites - but some need to get the snail mail type. We never know the head count. It's a pot yuck - so I just cross my fingers and hope for the best!


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Just sent out a reminder for our guests to rsvp, our party is the 24th, we invited 24 and 3 rsvp'd yes, 1 no. I don't mind if they say no, just tell me so I know. Argh. In years past we generally have about 20-25 guests and about 15-20 rsvp. Last year we had a lot of rsvps but almost no one came due to the heavy rain that night. This party, I hope we get a good number of people again. Sigh.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

I truly think it's mega rude to not RSVP. Don't people realize you've gotta have a head count in order to plan food and all that? We've invited about 50, I have 26 RSVP'd YES, and 4 RSVP'd no. Still waiting on the rest. Our party is the 24th also. But I'm happy with 26.


----------



## Sahri21 (Oct 16, 2009)

I didn't even ask for an RSVP on my invitations, but everyone I've invited is from my work and I know who will probably show up and who won't and who might depending on what their spouses want to do/not do. I've also just sent out Facebook invites, but made sure to make it a private invite for those I didn't invite so nobody would feel bad. As far as RSVP's in the end, the friends that matter will show up and we'll all have a good time no matter what. Everyone has heard me talking about it so if they don't show, poo on them!

And a lot of people never RSVP, and some who do won't show up. It's just one of those things!


----------

